# Farewell to my oldest.



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

My rescue girl made it to 20 months of age and I'd like to think that I made the past year a good one for her. 

My darling ratty went in for surgery this morning for a tumor under her right arm (i posted about it in the health section). The vet discovered that the tumor was an aggressive and fast-growing cancer and was attached very deep in her ribcage. She made it through the surgery and the tumor was removed completely, but the cancer had metastasized. Shortly after they closed her up, she started to blink and move. We were so hopeful, but then she went into cardiac arrest 15 minutes later. The cancer apparently had made her too weak to survive the surgery.

She was quite honestly the most loving and outgoing rat i have ever had. No matter how bad she felt, or how bad people treated her before i got adopted her, she never stopped giving everyone a chance - she was so eager to see new people. I will miss her very much and so will the little ones. The three of them were very close and I believe she even thought of them as her own. My only regret is that she couldnt have been around longer to enjoy the company of her two new friends. 

Before she went in for surgery, she climbed up my leg and gave me kisses. I feel so guilty for not giving her another day to live life to the fullest before bringing her in. I guess it was for the better, though. the tumor had grown from the size of a marble to almost the size of a ping pong ball in just 24 hours. In my heart i believe that she was hurting, but putting on a brave face. I just wish there were some way to know that I did the right thing.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.  -hugs-


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

((hugs)) I am so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing - you did everything you could to help her! Can't ask for anymore than that. How sweet that she gave you kisses...


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

lol yeah she always use to lick my lip a couple times when she would greet me and gross my husband out


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You totally did the right thing! You tried to extend her life and comfort levels. She knows that and wouldn't want you thinking that you did the wrong thing.

She sounds like she was an incredibly special girl. Some (actually quite a few) rescues are like that. Having never been treated with love and care and affection, they quickly realize that they have a wonderful new life and will repay you with their love and devotion every day of their life until they have to leave you.

(((hugs)))


----------

